# i just got a new cockatiel need help!



## kaiel (Jun 2, 2012)

hello guys i just registered in this site cause i saw some intresting info and alot of friendly comments 

so i just bought my cockatiel white in yellow colored wich isnt my first bird i already have a african grey at 17 years old.

so my new bird is so afraid of me anytime id get near the cage he would be hissing and goin into the corner.

he didnt eat or drink water since i got him yesterday i need some starting advices i mean i dont want him to starve or anything.

btw he is almost 7 months.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Welcome to the forum 

Here is a thread called If your new cockatiel wont eat, http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27080.

Also here is a thread on taming, http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073 and one on food bribery, http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28661


----------



## kaiel (Jun 2, 2012)

thank you very much


----------



## keivan king (Mar 21, 2012)

African grey can kill your cockatiel.


----------



## kaiel (Jun 2, 2012)

XD man my african grey is too friendly to kill anyone belive me i had him for almost 13 years now


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Please be careful with the African grey anyway. When there's a big difference in size, it's easy for the bigger animal to hurt or kill the smaller one even if the big one is just trying to play with the little one in a friendly way.


----------



## kaiel (Jun 2, 2012)

guys i need help fast

my cockatiel used to be afraid of me when i get my hands near the cage he would start jumbing and making noises now hes just standing still i even touched hes head and he just backed a little now i can put my hand inside the cage and clean the cage he wouldnt do a thing unless i get my hands too close to him.(befor this i did something i read about puting ur hand in his cage for 15minutes so that he would get used to it).

so guys is my bird okay? or what im geting nervous.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Sounds like he's settling in and getting used to you...some birds adapt faster than others. What does his poop like? That would be your first indication that something is wrong.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

He's not as scared of you now as he was before. He's still nervous so he's staying very still; this is something that birds do when they're hoping that anything dangerous in the area won't notice them. A bird that's really scared tries to escape or fight off the perceived danger, so it's good that your bird is acting calmer now.


----------



## kaiel (Jun 2, 2012)

thanks for the fast replys guys.

my bird now is a little more settled u are right i can touch hes head from out side the cage and its okay aslong as i dont put my hand inside.

but he didnt eat or drink water in these 2 days

im so worried about him

i coverd hes cage from 3 sides expect the front one cuz i read its good for him at first but he didnt eat.

and about hes poop well theres not much and its a little dry.

i wanted to ask something about hes food.

i bought vitakraft for love birds the guy in the store told me cockatiels love that and its good for them what do u think.

and also im goin to buy millet seeds today is that good for him also?

thanks in advance


----------



## New2Cockatiels (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm new and I don't mean to be off topic, out of place, or anything. It's just when I read your post, I kind of interpreted it like you sort of trust your Grey to a certain degree.... because you said he's too friendly to kill anyone. I learned from experience, never trust any animal no matter how long you have known it. ...Or by how much you love it or think it loves you. Animals aren't really motivated for the same reasons humans are and often times they attack based on things we tend to not experience or notice in as much intensity or detail as they do... (Like hormones, territory, subtle movements or body language that is threatening, etc.) What they interpret as a threat may be something we totally miss or don't take as a threat. And I could be wrong, but I don't think it's "premeditated" in any way. I don't think they are "mean" or lacking in affection, it's just that they react to what all their senses and minds are processing happening all around them at once. They are aware of things that we aren't necessarily aware of. I just wouldn't want anyone to get hurt - you, your cockatiel, nor anyone else. A bird such as a grey can love you deeply and sensitively, but then also turn and attack you if he senses a threat. Not that he has it in for you, I think it's just more of a misplaced attack.. you were closest in proximity. He may also attack your other bird out of what we think of as jealousy... Meaning he could perceive the cockatiel as a threat to the amount of food, attention, and care he receives. Or also as a threat to your relationship, depending on how bonded he is to you. Sorry for going on... Much luck with your birds and enjoy!


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi Kaiel and welcome to the forum.

Yes, your tiel is settling in. he may need more time to get used to his new environment. Just be patient and go at his pace.
Are you sure that he doesn't eat at all? he may when you don't see it? just wondering....
Other than that, yes millet spray is good but not too much once every fortnight is ok, some seeds, even sprouted ones and veggies are excellent.
Just check out the nutrition section, heaps of information on there.

Hope this helps a bit too, and I also agree with the advice given of keeping 2 kinds of birds together, they both are beautiful and gorgeous irds, but one can develop jealousy ( just like children do if there is a newborn.... )
Good luck and keep us updated please. BTW would love to see some pics


----------



## kaiel (Jun 2, 2012)

i read your post (New2Cockatiels) about african greys and how they can harm other birds so i thought id tell u a something that happend to me.

my friend once brought hes bird a 5 years old cockatiel maybe 2 years ago.

in a short way we put thier cages next to each other actuly the cages were touching. and i gave my grey a cookie so while he was eating the cockatiel was lookin at him and making noises i dont think u gonna belive but my grey droped the cookie inside the cockatiels cage after he finished eating.

you may think its strange but i think its they way i raised him for 10 years i really dont know but i swear i saw it with my own eyes 

and thanks for your concern


----------



## kaiel (Jun 2, 2012)

well guys i really appreciate your responses youve been very helpful.

i woke up today and i went to check on cockatiel well hes more friendly now and i noticed he ate some of the milt seeds and i saw a few seeds in the water bowl so i figured he toke a sip XD.

but now hes shaking a little its barely noticeable and its not cold is that okay too?

forgive my stupid questions i mean i got him in a bad condition.

because in the store the guy who worked there was too rough with the birds he would grap it like a cup or something.

i even yelled at him told him hes a creature not a toy. and i called the manager...


so i just want to make sure that he is okay.

oh and here's a picture  http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/694/jer42.jpg/


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

Nice looking bird, could be a twin for my platinum boy


----------



## AMom2011 (Apr 25, 2012)

there is nothing wrong with having 2 different birds as long as they are in different cages. I guess your little one has his own cage, so as long as they stay physically separated they can be friends, and 'talk' to each other, and keep each other company. 
Friends of mine have a blue/gold Macaw and a tiel, both in the same room ... but of course both separated by their cages. They know each other, and the big bird knows the little ones name, and calls it all the time  very cute. 

I think what the other posters meant, was don't let them BE TOGETHER physically. Just look and touch your tiels little neck.... now imagine the gray would want to 'play' and puts his big beak on that neck.... that's all. People are concerned and rightfully so. 

best of luck with your new baby!! Seems like you are doing a GREAT job, and have a great 'helper' with your grey!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> you may think its strange but i think its they way i raised him for 10 years i really dont know but i swear i saw it with my own eyes


Its a nice story and the grey may have wanted to share but the issue we're trying to imply here is that the grey has a much bigger beak and he might think its OK to preen your tiel and snap its neck (not on purpose, a tiel's neck just isn't as strong as a grey's is) so its best to keep them separate, they can be in the same room just not within biting distance.

As to the shaking, is it all the time? Is the bird fluffed up? What's the temp in the room? If you think the bird still isn't eating, take the seed bowl and gently blow on it, empty husks will fly off and then you can see the bird was eating. Beautiful bird btw.


----------



## New2Cockatiels (Jun 2, 2012)

Your tiel is beautiful. And yes I was referring to leaving them out together. I love Greys but I would keep them separated because of same reasons stated by others. If your tiel was mistreated, he may need some time to learn to trust that you are 'safe'.


----------



## kaiel (Jun 2, 2012)

thank you guys for your reply and your concern 

and im aware that its dangerous to put a cockatiel and a grey outside togather the grey could kill him even if he did'nt want to.

i wanted to ask you if i should start taming him now.

he would let me touch hes head but if i doit 2 times in a row he would start hissing he even tryed to bite me.

hes more friendly now i mean he sleeps when im standing next to him. wich he never did befor.

i dont think he ate much though hes water is almost the same as i refilled it yesterday.

and about the love birds food i mentioned if someone could tell me please 

if its good for him cuz i couldnt find the cockatiel food .

thanks in advance


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You can make your own mix of food (lots of people use budgie seed and then add sunflower seeds to the mix, I don't know what's in lovie food). You can start taming him, just make sure to go at his pace and hissing and biting mean back off. Once he starts doing that, you can step back and give him a couple minutes then try again. Cockatiels train best at 15min at a time (short attention spans.)


----------

